# bacon help



## ldrus (Feb 18, 2012)

i have about 2 hrs left of my 12 hour cold smoke  temps been running around 80 deg. and it just hit me

 Do i let it rest  or chill it before i slice it up or is it ready to slice when i pull from the smoker?


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 18, 2012)

I usually take the sides off the smoker, wrap in plastic wrap and then toss in the fridge over night.  The next day I toss them in the freezer for an hour or more before slicing....are you going to slice by hand or with a slicer?

-Salt


----------



## alblancher (Feb 18, 2012)

What Salt said will work fine,  you can actually let it go a bit longer in the fridge if you would like.  If the bacon is kind of loose then some freezer time is a good thing to make it easier to slice.  I generally just slice what I need as I need it freezing chunks in vacupack bags and just pulling and slicing when I want some great eating bacon.


----------



## ldrus (Feb 18, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> I usually take the sides off the smoker, wrap in plastic wrap and then toss in the fridge over night.  The next day I toss them in the freezer for an hour or more before slicing....are you going to slice by hand or with a slicer?
> 
> -Salt




with a slicer


----------



## sprky (Feb 18, 2012)

Good info there. I filed it away for future reference.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 18, 2012)

I at least wait till the next day before I slice it up..... I haven't put it in the freezer though, I will have to try that next time !!!!!! Learn something new every day ......


----------



## stubshaft (Feb 19, 2012)

Usually when I pull it off of the smoker I'll slice some for the complete taste test.  But it does slice easier after setting and chilling for a while.


----------

